# What are your favourite pieces of kitchen gear?



## stephen129 (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm interested to see what cool stuff is out there that I may not know about. 

Preferably include pics.


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 25, 2020)

Joule immersion circulator
Pressure cooker
Chamber vacuum sealer
Iwatani 35FW portable butane burner (goes anywhere... great for camping or just searing outside)
Vollrath Mirage Pro induction burner (doesn't require gas; has 100 levels of control; I got mine super cheap. WIsh I had a Polyscience Control Freak, but would never pay for one unless I won the lottery)
TS8000 blowtorch + Searzall
Ruhlman spoons
Thermapen
Amazen tube pellet smoker (turns a grill into a smoker for like $30)
High-powered blender (Vitamixes are nice but I have a Waring commercial Xtreme blender)
Quality cookware


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 26, 2020)

It's funny, until last month I have hand user a hand blender. Until I had to puree tomatoes and chicken livers for my first try of Bolongese. It's a cheap Chinese model but it did a quick work of it, no mess, and 20 seconds later it was perfectly pureed.

Not saying it's my fav, but it def worked perfectly, which is a rare feat for me.


----------



## Lars (Apr 26, 2020)

Range hood.


----------



## Michi (Apr 26, 2020)

This is probably the most-used tool (other than knives) in my kitchen:





There is basically no meal I prepare where that scraper doesn't get used. Besides the usual tasks, such as shaping and dividing dough, it's great for picking up a bunch of chopped stuff to drop it into a pot, and it is super-useful for cleaning off a stone bench top, especially after it has been covered with flour for making pasta.

I also use it to scrape down my board before cleaning it with a sponge. That way, I get all the little bits of stuck-on chopped herbs and other bits of produce off the board. (Doing the same thing with a sponge doesn't work nearly as well because, quite often, the sponge won't pick up things, or they end up just rolling around between the board and the sponge without sticking to the sponge.)

If you don't have a scraper yet, I recommend trying one. They are cheap and effective.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Apr 26, 2020)

I just love this new device from ThermoWorks. Great range, connects easily and never a problem monitoring degree of doneness and cooking temperature. I like to reverse sear steaks in my toaster oven. This makes hitting an exact internal temperature childs play. No probing or poking the steaks. Perfect results while I sit enjoying a glass of wine. 










Smoke™ Remote BBQ Alarm Thermometer


Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




www.thermoworks.com


----------



## Brian Weekley (Apr 26, 2020)

An absolutely great product. Relatively cheap and smarter than most of my friends. Heats quickly and holds a constant temperature way better than my cheap oven. Used every day in my kitchen. 










the Smart Oven® Pro


10 smart cooking functions & interior oven light.




www.breville.com


----------



## stephen129 (Apr 26, 2020)

Michi said:


> This is probably the most-used tool (other than knives) in my kitchen:
> View attachment 78324
> 
> There is basically no meal I prepare where that scraper doesn't get used. Besides the usual tasks, such as shaping and dividing dough, it's great for picking up a bunch of chopped stuff to drop it into a pot, and it is super-useful for cleaning off a stone bench top, especially after it has been covered with flour for making pasta.
> ...



Yeah I've been thinking of getting one of these. J. Kenji Lopez Alt loves them.


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 26, 2020)

Two of my favorite tools. The cheap 4” offset is an awesome baking tool. In addition to making frosting much easier, it’s great for helping things out of pans without doing much damage. The other guy is a cherry “spatula” that I picked up a few years ago. It stirs, it flips, it scoops, and it won’t damage pans. I bought 2, I wish I’d bought 5 more because I can’t find the guy that made them.


----------



## ian (Apr 26, 2020)

Carbon steel pan and a good, metal, straight edged spatula.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Apr 26, 2020)

Lots of great suggestions here, so I won't repeat them, but I will nominate the humble fish spatula, my preferred tool for working in pans:






Flexible enough to get under anything, light enough to do a bit of whisking when I'm making eggs, and stiff enough at the edge to pull up fond.


----------



## daveb (Apr 26, 2020)

Michi said:


> If you don't have a scraper yet, I recommend trying one. They are cheap and effective.



+1. I use one enough that I'm thinking about getting one rehandled  

+1, +1, +1 on Thermoworks Smoke - and the jelly beans they include in packages

+1 on quality toaster oven. I flipped a coin between Cuisinart and Breville and Cuisinart came up. I've since shopped pans and now do almost all baking in it instead of the BPS in the apartment.


----------



## daveb (Apr 26, 2020)

Second only to my knives and boards are my tongs. I carry them in my catering bag, keep 2 pair at work, and have some at home. Rosle. The difference between a pair of Rosle and a pair of "pedestrian" tongs is akin to the difference between a Devin and a Vnox. (Their Y peeler is also worth every dime)



https://www.amazon.com/Rosle-Stainless-Steel-Release-12-Inch/dp/B000PK55QE/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=rosle&qid=1587907950&sr=8-2


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 26, 2020)

My wife.

Definitely not the least expensive thing in the kitchen, though...


----------



## LostHighway (Apr 26, 2020)

Knives aside, my Thermapen and electronic scale (My Weigh iBalance 2600 is the most used but I also have a larger capacity scale) are by far my favorite tools based on frequency of use. My timers (also from ThermoWorks) and various spatulas and stirring spoons (Matfer, Mastrad, OXO, ...) also see near constant use. I also really like my zesters and graters: box, Zyliss drum grater for cheese, Microplane (fine, extra course and what Microplance calls their large cheese shaver - I use it mostly for chocolate), and a Kyocera ceramic ginger grater.
All coffee drinkers really need a good coffee grinder. Mine is mediocre (Baratza Virtuoso) but adequate for my uses since I only use pour over, AeroPres,s or vaccuum/siphon. If I could justify and afford a good espresso setup I'd be looking at $600+ grinders.
Currently in the hunt for a new gas cooktop, leaning toward BlueStar.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Two of my favorite tools. The cheap 4” offset is an awesome baking tool. In addition to making frosting much easier, it’s great for helping things out of pans without doing much damage. The other guy is a cherry “spatula” that I picked up a few years ago. It stirs, it flips, it scoops, and it won’t damage pans. I bought 2, I wish I’d bought 5 more because I can’t find the guy that made them. View attachment 78327


 Chester Basil? With the wooden spatula.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2020)

Here’s mine. The very humble half-sheet pan. I grabbed four at a restaurant supply house and I friggen love them. And I don’t bake. Total multi-taskers. I use them every day. I have a small plastic cutting board that fits inside of a sheet so slicing meat, it catches juices. It’s the drip pan under my Dutch oven in a braise, it’s the tray I use to carry my Mise en Place to my backyard wok burner. It’s a lid for a big stockpot. oven roast veggies! Deer meat butchering storage..the uses are endless. 

it was even the “interesting backdrop“ for my most recent oyster photograph. i own four, but I keep reaching for the two most stained ones. Haha.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2020)

Edit. I think I now have three half-sheets. One apparently didn’t make it back from a wife’s potluck party. Ugh.


----------



## rickbern (Apr 26, 2020)

Here’s mine. A few duplicates. I like ruhlman spatulas and Kunz spoons. Love the Kuhn rikon peeler. My 24 cm demeyere skillet has become a workhorse. I use that Chinese spider a lot for small portions.

and the one thing I never would have included before, that little oxo soap pump for hand soap feels, literally, like a lifesaver.


----------



## ian (Apr 26, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Here’s mine. The very humble half-sheet pan. I grabbed four at a restaurant supply house and I friggen love them. And I don’t bake. Total multi-taskers. I use them every day. I have a small plastic cutting board that fits inside of a sheet so slicing meat, it catches juices. It’s the drip pan under my Dutch oven in a braise, it’s the tray I use to carry my Mise en Place to my backyard wok burner. It’s a lid for a big stockpot. oven roast veggies! Deer meat butchering storage..the uses are endless.
> 
> it was even the “interesting backdrop“ for my most recent oyster photograph. i own four, but I keep reaching for the two most stained ones. Haha.
> 
> ...



That is the most beautiful photograph of a sheet pan ever.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 26, 2020)

My newest toy

Wolf oven


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2020)

Gave it sone thought. I have determined my second favorite. Haha.

is a Korean Spoon. This is my favorite one. It’s hefty. I have others made from cheap stamped steel that are light weight. (A good option for those dehydrated backpacking meals). I have two of these heavier ones. They are longer handled. Great for finger safety when stirring a hot pot of anything. Great using them to taste for seasoning. Reaching into a deep empty jar of mayo? Yes! it is my go to tool for flipping seared scallops. I actually cook with a spoon a lot. Basting a hot steak with hot and herbed butter, there is no better option. I’m not a talented Wolfgang that can get by with a tiny spoon. . Like some things - Longer is better! Hehe.

Yes, I made fresh albacore tuna salad for breakfast.


----------



## mlau (Apr 29, 2020)

My wok, and my vitamix.

Btw, I like that wood spoon. May have to make one


----------



## Famima (Apr 30, 2020)

A few favourites:

Krups grinder, not for coffee, but for spices - essential for the Indian-style roast-off in the pan then grind.

Japanese ceramic ginger grater.

Scanpan roasting pan - the ceramic non-stick coating works brilliantly and the thick base means good stove-top performance. Total keeper!

Bourgeat 20cm copper saute. Never ever parting with this!

A proper masher ;-)


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2020)

I have that Scanpan roasting pan too and I like it although I'm on induction so no good for the stovetop.


----------



## rickbern (Apr 30, 2020)

Second post to this thread...

here’s what’s next to my stove. Canola oil and water in squeeze bottles, olive oil in the syrup dispenser, salt to grab in that little marble pestle.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2020)

Spaetzle maker. If you don’t have one, I pity you.


----------



## ian (Apr 30, 2020)

Also, designated popover pan. Used to use a scratched up muffin pan. Could never get the things out. Cleanup was a nightmare. Now it’s a pleasure.


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 18, 2020)

I got a walnut French style rolling pin off a random Etsy shop for about 30 dollars.

I am a total convert and cannot for the life of me understand why this is not the dominant style of rolling pin.


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 23, 2020)

redisburning said:


> I got a walnut French style rolling pin off a random Etsy shop for about 30 dollars.
> 
> I am a total convert and cannot for the life of me understand why this is not the dominant style of rolling pin.



This shape?















Ebuns Rolling Pin for Baking Pizza Dough Pie & Cookie - Etsy


This Rolling Pins item by EbunsKitchen has 249 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Houston, TX. Listed on Dec 13, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 23, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> This shape?
> 
> View attachment 100059
> 
> ...



Yep, that's exactly it. Tapered French style, though I went with a very dark wood on mine as I dont love the lighter look of say, ash or maple, for this sort of thing

according to my purchase history this is the exact one I got:








French Pastry Rolling Pin Black Walnut. Made USA. Finished - Etsy


This Rolling Pins item by HandmadeheirloomsUS has 288 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Shelby, NC. Listed on Dec 23, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## juice (Oct 24, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> This shape?


Love my one like that.


----------



## Illyria (Oct 25, 2020)

Thermopen. So quick. 

Town cutlery offset. Use it for everything. Scraping sides of blenders, deli containers, plating, etc. 

Set of super fine tipped tweezers picked up at a jewelry supply store. So, so much nicer than the ****** jb prince ones. 

A&D Ej-6100 scale. What I used to use at Alinea. Had to have one for myself. 

Milwaukee markers. Being able to write on wet and greasy surfaces? Haven't used a sharpie since I found these pens.

Bowl scraper for picking stuff up and cleaning the board.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 26, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Here’s mine. The very humble half-sheet pan. I grabbed four at a restaurant supply house and I friggen love them. And I don’t bake. Total multi-taskers. I use them every day. I have a small plastic cutting board that fits inside of a sheet so slicing meat, it catches juices. It’s the drip pan under my Dutch oven in a braise, it’s the tray I use to carry my Mise en Place to my backyard wok burner. It’s a lid for a big stockpot. oven roast veggies! Deer meat butchering storage..the uses are endless.
> 
> it was even the “interesting backdrop“ for my most recent oyster photograph. i own four, but I keep reaching for the two most stained ones. Haha.
> 
> ...




Im with you on the sheer trays. I have 4 ea of varying sizes. Use them all the time for mis.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 5, 2021)

Often neglected in people's thoughts (until something goes wrong): A clean, easy-to-maintain, right-sized, functional, convenient trash container.


----------



## Michi (Jan 6, 2021)

I bought a Kenwood Chef a year and a half ago. I was initially very reluctant to buy it because the machine is large and heavy, and can easily end up forgotten in a cupboard—except for the periodic nagging guilt of having bought it and not using it. (That's what happened to a bread maker we bought many years ago. It eventually found a new home.)

I'm glad to report that I'm using the Kenwood at least once a week. It's a boon for making bread dough (and for any other kind of baking), and I bought the meat grinder and food processor attachments, which work really well and facilitate my dip and sausage-making addiction


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 26, 2021)

I like this


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2021)

HSC /// Knives said:


> I like this


What is it used for?

I have something similar, but with a rod sticking up at each outer hinge, to hold pot lids upright in a drawer.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 26, 2021)

Michi said:


> What is it used for?
> 
> I have something similar, but with a rod sticking up at each outer hinge, to hold pot lids upright in a drawer.


To Rest hot pans or oven trays on
Is trivet the correct word for this?


----------



## Michi (Jan 26, 2021)

Ah, yes. Trivet is the right word


----------



## banzai_burrito (Jan 26, 2021)

Tiny whisk and measuring spoons





Although at this point, I'll need to replace the whisk


----------



## SeattleB (Jan 26, 2021)

It's gotta be this. Without it, nothing else happens in the kitchen.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## DavidPF (Jan 31, 2021)

What's the green cyclops dude's name?


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh, let's see:

This peeler - it's the most comfortable and fastest I've used. Tefal éplucheur à tomates

Thermomix - I've had one for 13 years, it's still going strong. It is how I made all the purees for my kids to eat when they were young, it will make excellent sauces and it is the best tool on the planet for hydrating advanced gelling agents and starches. I don't actually use it much anymore, but I'm always glad it's there if I need it.

v60 pourover dripper or 6 cup Chemex, using Chemex filter paper, a decent grinder, and a water pitcher with exact automatic temperature control.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2021)

I was going to paint a face on it. Pulling espresso shots with med. Roast Kona Peaberry.


----------



## Kgp (Jan 31, 2021)

Zyliss turners. Bought the green one years ago and a mouse got into the kitchen and decided to eat the end of it. Found a new one on Amazon and also saw they made a stainless one with silicone edge. The green and black ones have metal inside that makes it stiff enough to lift without bending.


----------



## agp (Feb 10, 2021)

My favorites are the cheap stainless quarter sheets, half sheets, and giant stainless mixing bowls. The cheaper the better. Le Creuset is nice but most of the time I'd rather just stare at mine than use it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 10, 2021)

Deli containers. I wish I would've bought them 30 years ago.


----------



## Krouton (Feb 12, 2021)

GIR brand silicone spatulas. They hold up so much better than any I've had in the past. Have two going on four years that look brand new still. 

My $3 restaurant supply fish spatula, gets used almost every day and on way more stuff than I originally thought it would. When it eventually breaks maybe I'll get one of the nicer ones.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 12, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> What's the green cyclops dude's name?


That is a Cafelat Robot, I have one for vacation and travel (as if that is happening now)..stellar espresso, super simple, rock solid machine!
Paul Pratt is a renowned name in the world of Espresso, he designed it after some machines from the fifties, took him a lot of work as he is a perfectionist and it shows. Almost impossible to get the espresso to wrong with this one. (provided you have a grinder up to the task)


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 12, 2021)

my Faema Urania and a Mazzer Major grinder with SSP burrs to make thing work in the kitchen, after that a simple carbon Wok and 10KW propane burner, the modded Ferrari 3G Pizza oven, some Microplanes, a Debuyer Carbon frying pan, the Demeyer controlinduc non stick pan, next is the Serax porcelain dedicated to Asian cooking, a range of anatomical and surgical tweezers, a Mathieu needle holder, most missed is my Neff steam oven that we left in our previous house.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep I like it simple easy to clean. Pulls good shots of espresso with Kona bean. 

The Niche Zero grinder was not cheap, but perfect for my use. Massive conical burr slow RPM relatively quiet. Settings from course to extra fine. Don't expect to ever have to get another grinder.


----------



## Checkpure (Feb 12, 2021)

These two.


----------



## rickbern (Feb 12, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> These two.
> View attachment 114065


Does that pan come with a lid?


----------



## Checkpure (Feb 12, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Does that pan come with a lid?


It does.


----------



## rickbern (Feb 12, 2021)

Checkpure said:


> It does. View attachment 114066


That looks great


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 12, 2021)

Many favourite items on KKF are ones that demand not to be dropped on the floor. This time, it's because the floor wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice looking spatula. I tried to google BTR spatula but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Checkpure (Feb 13, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Nice looking spatula. I tried to google BTR spatula but couldn't find anything.








Gifts







www.eatingtools.com





This site has some real gems for kitchen gear (and some stuff thats ridiculously expensive). Happy shopping!

This and the fish one are my fave spatulas I've ever used by a mile.


----------



## Michi (Feb 13, 2021)

This Chef'n citrus press has really grown on me. Works extremely well and makes juicing quick and effortless.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Panasonic Breadmaker.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 13, 2021)

This Victorinox Fish Spatula is very high on my list of favorite kitchen tools.


----------



## Desert Rat (Feb 26, 2021)

A rescued Boos butcher block I found at a flea market. Every meal is prepared on it and it's mobile like a moving island.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 26, 2021)

Vintage Ekco spatulas found at the thrift store. Just a piece of thin flat steel riveted to a stick, but it's the right kind and thickness of steel for convenient use, with decent rivets that don't get loose.


----------



## @ftermath (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## coxhaus (Feb 26, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> View attachment 115936
> View attachment 115937
> View attachment 115940
> View attachment 115941
> View attachment 115942



Is that a Lamson 3 x 6?


----------



## @ftermath (Feb 26, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Is that a Lamson 3 x 6?


Stock photo but I used the 3x6.


----------



## deanb (Feb 27, 2021)

24”X36”X2” end grain black walnut cutting board (with feet) from BoardSmith. 10 or 11 years ago I had David Smith (BoardSmith) make this board for me. Best investment I’ve made. Right after I got the board I saturated it with food grade mineral oil, took about a week, then finished with several coats of his Board Butter (mineral oil and beeswax). What a beautiful and functional work of art! I use it every day. One thing strikes me as unusual is that the board is “self healing”. I can chop or cut anything and immediately after I’m done I can see the knife cut marks but a day later I can’t see the marks. Anybody know what’s going on here?


----------



## killerloop (Feb 27, 2021)

Good ol mason jars


----------



## killerloop (Feb 27, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> View attachment 112249
> View attachment 112250
> View attachment 112251


Love the niche zero


----------



## Rangen (Feb 27, 2021)

Like Michi, I would rate my cutting board scraper close to the top (I know it's supposed to be a bread dough divider, but I refuse to be bound by convention). I only use it occasionally for scooping food, because I'm mostly using Chinese cleavers, which do that just fine. But I don't know how anyone scrapes the crap off of a wooden cutting board without one.

One of my most essential pieces of kitchen gear is this humble piece of extremely low-quality metal:






It's for peeling shrimp. Pre-peeled shrimp are not worth eating. Those shrimp with cuts already made down the back are OK, but not the real deal. What you want for the full flavor is shrimp in shell, and this ugly little thing will do the job efficiently, splitting the shell and, most times, getting that faeces-packed intestine out of there, or at least to where it's easy to remove. I've tried the plastic ones, and they don't work for me. This does. Ever try to peel 100 shrimps with curving scissors? Or a knife? If you have, you might appreciate this bit of metal as much as I do.

I bought one decades ago, and decided I wanted a backup, because it was so essential to my food happiness. I could not find one anywhere. Finally an Amazon search yielded something, super cheap, something like 2 for 5 dollars. They were shiny, which seemed wrong, but the shape seemed right, so I ordered them. I was relieved when the chrome coating came off the first time I ran them through the dishwasher, to reveal exactly the crappy little tool I use. Happiness.


----------



## dafox (Feb 27, 2021)

Rangen said:


> Like Michi, I would rate my cutting board scraper close to the top (I know it's supposed to be a bread dough divider, but I refuse to be bound by convention). I only use it occasionally for scooping food, because I'm mostly using Chinese cleavers, which do that just fine. But I don't know how anyone scrapes the crap off of a wooden cutting board without one.
> 
> One of my most essential pieces of kitchen gear is this humble piece of extremely low-quality metal:
> 
> ...


Link?
Thanks!


----------



## Rangen (Feb 27, 2021)

dafox said:


> Link?
> Thanks!



I worried I wouldn't be able to find a link, but I did.






Amazon.com: 1 X Cast Aluminum Shrimp Deveiner and Cleaner: Kitchen & Dining


Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 27, 2021)

Never seen one. Usually if going too cook shrimp just slice the back remove any veins.
Agree esp. if have good marinade or sauce best to leave shell on. Most 16-20 bought lately has shell on sliced already. 

Just ordered one a useful tool, cheap too.


----------



## Michi (Feb 27, 2021)

I tend to buy whole prawns, mainly because the heads and shell make excellent stock.

I tried one of the these prawn deveiners in the past and wasn't too happy. Too much damage to the flesh. With really large ones, I can see it working though. (But then, really large prawns are easier to peel by hand, too.)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 28, 2021)

deanb said:


> 24”X36”X2” end grain black walnut cutting board (with feet) from BoardSmith. 10 or 11 years ago I had David Smith (BoardSmith) make this board for me. Best investment I’ve made. Right after I got the board I saturated it with food grade mineral oil, took about a week, then finished with several coats of his Board Butter (mineral oil and beeswax). What a beautiful and functional work of art! I use it every day. One thing strikes me as unusual is that the board is “self healing”. I can chop or cut anything and immediately after I’m done I can see the knife cut marks but a day later I can’t see the marks. Anybody know what’s going on here?



that’s a big one! I have a 16x22x2.5” maple (Carolina slab… I think that’s the name he used for that size?) I got shortly after Dave handed things off to John.

I’ve heard a lot of the self healing thing with end grain boards; intuitively it makes sense, but I don’t really understand the details of it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 28, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> that’s a big one! I have a 16x22x2.5” maple (Carolina slab… I think that’s the name he used for that size?) I got shortly after Dave handed things off to John.
> 
> I’ve heard a lot of the self healing thing with end grain boards; intuitively it makes sense, but I don’t really understand the details of it.



Since you're not creating deformations across the grains, a well oiled board will just sorta close back up. Kinda like sticking a comb in a hairbrush and then pulling it back out. Nothing actually split, the bristles just move a little and then go back into position.

If you were to crush the ends somehow, then they won't be able to recover. This is why many people don't pound things out on their nice boards.

That's my understanding of it.


----------

